# A Gift to be Spread (action)



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Akkad gave one last look around the desolated little village, admiring his work once more. He motioned to the small squad of plague marines that were with him. They were all prime examples of Nurgle's love. Bloated corpses, corrupted armor, dripping pustules, all were a sign of his blessings. 

He slowly walked over to the group of assault bikes parked net to one of the buildings. Swinging a leg over the seat of the bike he turned the ignition, the ancient machine giving a throaty roar as the engine came alive. He gave the throttle a couple twists, revving the possessed engine. The other marines did likewise, all mounting their bikes. Thankfully they had a tech marine amongst their group to keep the war machines running. While the bikes had the touch of nurgle upon them, the daemons inside them still need satiation. 

Akkad gave a quick check to his precious cargo. Mag locked to the side of the bike was a small metal chest. Inside were multiple vials, each containing his potent disease. There was plenty to make sure that the entire planet would feel Nurgle's blessing. Making sure the chest was secured he leaned forward on the bike, revving the engine, the back wheel spun hard, trying to find purchase in the dry dirt. Finally gripping, the bike kicked forward, launching Akkad down the trail out of town, heading north to his next target, the planet capital.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander fastened on his last bit of armor quickly. he then slung his chainsword over his back and picked up his bolt pistol. After thrusting the bolt pistol into its holster on his right hip Alexander pushed open the door. He stepped through and out onto a large exercise yard that was bustling with soldiers. Alexander walked quickly across the exercise yard, being saluted by all the soldiers he passed. On the far side of the exercise yard Alexander pushed open a large strong door and entered the control room of the fort.

The fort was know as Fort Drummond and was the HQ for the 15th Cadian Regiment on the planet. The fort was positioned 5 clicks away from the planet capital, ready for any invasion. The control room that Alexander entered was the very heart of the fort. As Alexander entered the occupants of the room, all high ranking officers, turned to him and fell silent. Alexander walked to the central table and sat down. He nodded his head to the surrounding men and the room once again was filled with voices.

Alexander turned to his second in command, Senior Officer James Palding, and demanded to know what was going on.
"Sir, it's Kentsbridge"
"What about it? It's just a little village"
"Sir, one of our patrols passed through it this morning"
"And?
"Sir, all the villagers are dead"
"What? How?
"Some kind of disease, we're studying the body's now"
"Understood"


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Aboard the Strike Crusier _Dorn's Wrath_, Brother Sergeant Kai of the Imperial Fists pulled the trigger on his Plasma Pistol, and the face of the greenskin burst into a messy, bloody pulp. His Power Fist was next, smashing into the Ork Nob that fought alongside its weaker comrades with all the strength that Kai could muster. Talk about overkill, Kai mused. The Power Fist was meant for destroying armoured units, not infantry. However, it was the weapon that Kai had assigned himself for this simulation, so this was the weapon that the Sergeant would use.

Two more targets left. Kai, without his brothers this time, sprinted down the narrow hallway, engineered by the simulator to recreate an xenos boarding party, before meeting one of the two xenos creatures head on, with a loud battlecry that praised his Primarch, and the Emperor.

The Ork it seemed, cared little for Rogal Dorn, or the Emperor of Mankind, and it met Kai's brutal assault with an equally brutal one. The Sergeant knew before he had even entered the simulation, that it was no normal greenskin. Wrestling with its crudely designed axe, Kai fought for domiance with the beast. There was another nearby, Kai knew that... but where? 

The simulation had assigned him five targets at random. He had overcome three, and was in the process of overcoming the fourth. So where then, was the fifth? 

The answer came crashing down on him. Literally.

The enemy that had just crushed the Imperial Fist was a Stormboy, and Jet-pack blazing, it laughed as it hit him, not caring for the other Ork that was now growling in fustration that its prey had been denied. Kai growled angrily, injured from where he was but still able to fight, hauling himself upwards whilst the greenskins began to fight each other over who got to kill the Astartes warrior.

Nobody got to kill anybody, however. The simulation spluttered and died, leaving Kai alone in the chamber, fully armoured in his Mark VII armour, snarling in annoyance as one of his Battle-Brothers had entered the dark, dimly lit room that had moments ago been a battlefield. "What is it, Sedar?"

"We have located the enemy. And this time, they are not greenskins." 

"Excellent," Sergeant Kai smiled grimly from inside his helmet. The bloodstains provided by the simulator had vanished, and his armour was as good as new. Leaving the Chamber with Sedar, he didn't look back. "Brother Sedar?"

"Yes, Sergeant?"

"What are the Captain's orders?" Sergeant Kai asked, having left his vox communicator off during the simulation. Explaning his reasoning to Sedar, the other Imperial Fist chuckled before responding.

"All Squads to their Drop Pods. War calls us, Sergeant."


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

"May Nurgle's rust protect his child's unholy steed and guide the plague-kin inhabiting it." Bannik intoned, his non-combat servo-arms working in unison with his bionic ones as he made repairs to a standard war-bike of the _Septic Crusifiers,_ which was slightly slower then the rest of it's metallic kin," and may he bring gifts quickly, so none will go without Nurgle's embrace."


With that the prayer was finished,it was fairly short and not as effective as others as a result, but it got the job done. He got up into a standing position,his servo-arms moving back into place behind him, and turned to the owner of the Plague-Bike.

"The Machine-Daeman is pleased now. I predict it will have an increased speed by at least .89 percent." Bannik informed his warrior-brother quickly, then turned towards the ghost-town that had served to test his lord's disease.While it was a shame he could not test his new invention on the population, it was honor enough they were allowed to be the first to bear witness to the universe's newest virus. His thoughts were interrupted as he heard a very familiar,childlike giggling coming from his left.

"Ah! There you are Discord! You had me worried when you disappeared during our survivor-search!

"I'm Sorry, master, Discord saw kitty and wanted to play with it." The Nurgling responded shamefully in a grubby and extremely high-pitched voice. If you looked closely, you could see the boiled and diseased body of a kitten being draged behind him.

Bannik simple laughed, he could never get mad at one of his assistants,"Well, just don't run off again, it is almost time to set out to our next target...."

Discord squealed in delight before climbing up onto Bannik's bionic shoulder,as he got settled Bannik began walking towards his personal War-bike. As a Tech-Marine, his metal steed was more advanced then his Brother's, it was the standard size of a warbike,yes, but it had several modifications made to it. He looked upon the front of the warbike, he replaced the standard bolter on the front with a missile-launcher shaped like the gaping maw of a Daeman. He had also added more Armour to it, intricate designs that formed the symbol of Nurgle to the front also gave a slight boost to the already strong defense. 

But these were not what he was focusing on. 

"Hm, it seems my invention has sustained little-to-no damage.Excellent.It will not do to let it be destroyed before it can be used." Bannik mumbled to himself, he briefly noticed Discord munching happily on a small mushroom he plucked from his master's head as Bannik looked over the Warbike's unique carrier unit welded to the back of said bike, whatever it held inside it was covered by a plain, sickly green mesh.


Bannik continued to check over his bike, making sure the rocket-launcher was loaded, stopping any fuel leaks, and making sure the ancient radars were working properly when he heard Lord Akkad's unholy vehicle start. Bannik realised that it was time to get moving and quickly mounted his bike and started the ancient yet lovingly cared for engine,unlike the rest of the bikes which produced daemonic and extremely loud roars, his made a smooth,yet somehow unsettling, purr.

"Is it time to go fast, Master?" Discord asked excitedly, a furry tail sticking out of his mouth as he said it.

"Yes, Discord. The time has come to remove the veil covering the eyes of these poor people, and show them the love of Nurgle." Bannik said slowly, starting to focus more and more on following Lord Akkad to their new destination.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Khan was sitting in a tree, his eye in the scope of his sniper rifle. He was perfectly still except that he was slowly scanning the forest for prey or anything that might hurt his home. While he had no love of the Imperium, he would fight their enemies only because their enemies were likely to hurt his forest, his home, and he couldnt allow that. Khan shivered slightly as he smelled the stench of death and decay, coming his way. He slowly moved his rifle toward the direction of the stench and zoomed his scope in as far as it would go. Khan quickly spied several clouds of dust headed towards him. As the clouds came closer, he saw that they wore armor like an Astares, but they appeared diseased, pale and sickly, yet still up and driving. Khan shuddered as he looked at them. They reeked of death and decay, they must be servants of Chaos he thought. While he didn't love the Imperium, he did not like anyone who could threaten his home, and these people looked like they could harm his forest. So he rested his crosshairs on the head of one the plague marines, steadied his breath, and squeezed the trigger.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Akkad was hurtling along the path, a dust storm following his wake along with his cadre of fell warriors. His eyes constantly searched along the trail ahead for any signs of trouble. They were headed towards the capital, but their first target was a water treatment plant set just outside and to the east of the forest they were approaching. The plant was set about 20 clicks south of the capital and supplied the vast majority of the water to the city's occupants. It was a perfect pathway to introduce his new disease. 

The bike squadron continued along its path when all of a sudden a bullet ripped out from the forest and through the right eye of a plague marine to Akkad's left. It was a clean shot, the bullet passing through and out the back of the marine's head. It cause the shot marine to pause for but a moment, his body consisting of mostly rotten meat anyways, providing little resistance for the bullet as it passed through and causing little in the way of damage. Black ichor oozed from the hole were the marine's eye was a moment before, a sickly scab quickly sealing up the socket. Nurgle's blessings were truly great. 

Akkad looked from the shot marine, as the marine recovered his bearings, and to the forest ahead. Akkad motioned to his tech marine, Bannik, gesturing towards the tree line. Speaking over a comms link, "Two missiles, dead center Bannik. The rest of you, open fire.", came the clip command before activating the firing rune on his own bike. 

Fat bolts erupted from the twin linked bolters on the front of his bike, streaking towards the forest, blasting thick trunks of trees apart, shredding limbs from trees. The rest of the squad opened fire, a thick rain of bolter shells tearing into the forest. Akkad had not seen the enemy that fired the shot but knew he was in the forest somewhere. If he wasn't caught up in the deadly rain, it should drive him to cover or fall back.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander was standing on the walls of Fort Drummond when the shot rang out. He tensed and his hand went to his bolt pistol. He looked out across the plain and saw clouds of dust traveling quickly towards him. After a few seconds an eruption of gunfire ripped into the forest. Alexander walked over to a nearby guardsmen and snatched a pair of binoculars from his grasp. He then turned and looked through the binoculars at the dust clouds that were firing. After magnifying as best he could he could see the form of space marines on bikes, but something was wrong. The wind turned and suddenly the air was filled with a foul stench of death and decay. Alexander narrowed his eyes as he stroked the trigger of his bolt pistol. "Chaos"

Alexander turned from the wall to see Senior officer James Palding looking up at him.
"What was that Sir"
"Chaos marines"
"Of what god Sir"
"Nurgle"
"What can we do Sir"
"Call any nearby Space Marines to our aid and.."
"And what Sir"
"I want to see the bodys from Kentsbridge"
"Understood Sir"


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Fastened in the Drop Pod, Kai glanced across at his battle brothers, ten of them in total, including himself, all filled up the count of the infamous third squad of the Second Company of Imperial Fists. They were known as the _Indomitables_, and each one of the Astartes under command of Kai had a reputation for all being stubborn bastards, even amongst the Imperial Fists, who were, due to the geneseed of their progenitor, stubborn Astartes anyway.

Fastening himself into the Drop Pod, Kai glanced around at the rest of his Squad. Sedar sat directly opposite him, fitting a new magazine into his Bolter. Glancing across at the two heavy-weapon armoured Astartes, Kai nodded at them in turn. They were brothers in blood, which whilst was rare for Space Marines, was not impossible. They'd all heard rumours of blood brothers from other Chapters, of course. Their surnames were both Drothe, which was why that they often when by their forenames when both on similar operations. The wielder of the Heavy Bolter went by the name of Aarin, whilst it was Lerin that held responsibility for the use of the Meltagun. Both were of course, well trained in its usage. 

The Drop Pod Plummeted through the heavens, accompanied by not just two other Tactical Squads, but also a Devastator Squad to provide heavy weapons fire, as the traitors gifted by the unholy blessings of Nurgle were hard to take down, and could survive many blows that would often fell a normal human.

Three seconds until impact.

Kai checked his Plasma Pistol to make sure that it was at optimum efficiency.

Two seconds until impact, and the Drop Pod was still hammering down towards the outskirts of Fort Drummond, where the enemy was first sighted, according to the Imperial Guard forces stationed on the planet below. 

The Plasma Pistol was of course at optimum efficiency. Kai had checked thousands of times before, and he knew that it was working perfectly. Yet it still didn't stop him from checking.

One second to go.

Despite the noise that was making it almost impossible to hear fellow Space Marines converse, despite their enhanced abilities, Kai bellowed the warcry favoured by the Imperial Fists Chapter. "Primarch-Progenitor!"

"To your glory and the glory of him on Earth!" the rest of the Indomitables shouted back in response, Kai able to hear each and every one of the helmeted Space Marines despite the loud noise of the Drop Pod thrusters.

A second had passed, and the Drop Pod slammed into the ground, causing the Astartes to shudder briefly on impact, but once the doors had been opened, they were out of their craft, and onto the battlefield, ready to bring death to the enemies of the Emperor, and the enemies of Rogal Dorn.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

occ: Boom, headshot.

bic: Khan ducked behind a tree trunk as a hail of bolter rounds came from the bikes. He felt them rip into the trees near him. He saw the shot go clean through the chaos space marine he shot at, and it barely hurt him...... true, it had shot his eye out, but he had just kept on going. Khan weighed his options carefully, for his home was at risk, as well as many many innocent lives. a head shot had not stopped them, and that left either shooting them in the heart...... _or_ he thought, _The bikes_. Khan was not sure he could do it, but it was worth a shot. He took a deep breath, and he leapt from his branch. As he landed, he quickly sighted down his scope and fired at one of the bikes before ducking behind the tree for cover. As he ducked, however a shot grazed his side, and uttered a cry of pain before he silenced himself.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bannik rode alongside his brothers, thinking over new ideas and trying to ignore Discord's constant mushroom munching. Maybe if he redesigned the control runes, he could shorten the setup time, but that would require the very extensive rites of permission...

*BANG*

His thoughts were, rather loudly, interrupted by the earlobe assaulting sound of a gun firing off, his eyes were immediately drawn to the target of the gun, one of his brothers had taken the bullet through the head!

Bannik knew he would survive, it took more then a bullet to take down a chosen of Nurgle, but the fact the shot was fired was an insult to their honor! Glaring angrily at the offending forest, he began to plot it's infection and decay when the voice of Lord Akkad filled his ears.

"Two missiles, dead center Bannik."

"By your will. My Lord." Bannik replied, the slightly decayed logic engines in his twisted brain calculating where his missiles would do the most damage. When he found a target area, he began prepping the gun for fire,chanting the Litany of Accuracy to stablise the Machine-Daeman.

For some Missile launchers, firing two missiles would require a reload after the first shot, but Bannik's Launcher was a unique design. He had designed it to hold five missiles at a time, taking inspiration from the common Stub-Revolver in the design of the "barrel". Although the design made it a harder to reload, it was more then worth it for the speed at which he could fire.

"Excellent, everything is ready...Burn you disrespectful oaf." Bannik said as he pressed the firing rune with his metallic finger, his deranged eyes lighting up with glee as the forest,in turn lighted up in the explosion.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

A grin spread across Akkad's face as he watched the twin trails of the missiles trace across the sky and into the forest. A second later two large explosions ripped through the trees, creating shrapnel out of splinters. Amongst the clatter of bolter fire, Akkad picked out the sound of a bullet hitting metal and then the sound of another explosion. A bike engulfing one of his battle brothers in a pillar of flame as the fuel caught fire. 

Akkad looked from the spot where a marine stood before, looking back to the forest. He held up his hand to cease fire.He began muttering ancient words under his breath words rarely spoken in this realm of realspace. Reality itself seemed to crackle and shimmer about him for a moment as the words were uttered. He opened his mouth, abnormally wide as his jaw stretched, a flood of black flies poured forth towards the forest swarming between the trees that remained, invading crevices and choking the view of whoever was in the forest. 

The flies found their way into the orifices of the forest's smaller creatures, invading every opening they could. In mere moments, rodents and birds, lizards and frog like creatures swelled beyond their natural proportions, becoming bloated blobs of rotten flesh. Eyes budded from the mounds followed by a gnarling mouth full of sharp teeth. Lastly, a pair of arms and legs sprang out of the mounds of flesh. The forest floor came alive as Nurgle's little pets started moving about, scouring out anything that had not been touched by Nurgle's blessing. 

The smile stayed on his lips as he could feel the presence of Nurgle's minions. Swinging a leg over his bike, he dismounted. "Forward now. We will show this cur the mistake he has made.", he voxed to the other marines. He grabbed the metallic box containing his vials of disease, mag-locking it to his back and unholstering his modified bolter. He led the march towards the forest. He would see this pest destroyed if the nurglings didn't.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bannik stared upon the hordes of Nurglings his master had summoned in awe, to think that one man could hold so much power was....invigorating!

"And soon, oh so soon, I will hold such power..."Bannik thought lustfully, but that lust soon turned to hatred as he set his eyes upon where his missiles had struck," I swear, if the Nurglings don't get that rodent, then I will! Desecrating a War-bike AND a child of Nurgle! He will die."

Bannik then became aware of Lord Akkad's movement when Discord, whom had not moved from his perch on his metalic shoulder the entire time, nudged his head.

"Master! Big Master says it's time to go kill!" Discord shouted franticly,continuing to nudge Bannik's head with his grubby handsm which resulted in many Mushrooms falling to the ground, much to Bannik's annoyance.

Bannik's only visible response to Discord's frantic urgings was to reach toward a secondary holding department on the side of his metal steed, unsealing the Mag-locks he pulled out his weapon of choice, A Cog-Axe of the Priesthood of Mars, symbol of office and personal weapon of the Tech-Marines. His,however, was touched by the loving grace of pestilence, Nuglich symbols carving themselves onto the shaft and the blade glowing green with malice.

He briefly thought about bringing his experiment, but decided against it, he could not test it in a forest and it would be a unnecessary risk to it's safety. Bannik toyed with the idea of unleashing his pet Nurglings upon the forest as well. But, while amusing, that would prove redundant as Lord Akkad had already summoned a sufficient amount of Daemons.

Just as he was about to join Lord Akkad and the rest of his brothers on their march to the forest, he saw several objects streaming down from space....wait.

"Lord Akkad! Drop pods descending nearby, I can't tell what chapter they are from but it looks like they brought in at least 3 squads." Bannik reported hastily to his lord, he knew drop-pods when he saw them, and these new arrivals could be a threat. 

Bannik stayed next to the bikes,calculating where they had landed, he made some practice uppercuts with his Cog-axe as he waited for Lord Akkad's orders.

Whomever these new arrivals were, they would embrace Nurgle, or die by his hands.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Assurius was travelling in his personal civilian hover transport across the plains, on route for the capitol and back to his office. Such a vehicle was rather rare and expensive, but any magos should have enough contacts to get one as personal transportation.

He was deeply concentrated upon calculations, logic puzzles regarding the disease and other things that would probably overheat the brain of one of the un-augmented fleshbags if it would ever get this kind of questions asked.

He was abrubtley cast out of his trance by the driver.

-"Master magos, i have a message for you sir." The driver was a young hiver with all his life before him. And his voice trembled in fear of having unnecessarily provoked the red priest of mars.

-"What is it?" Assurius countered, almost with a bite to the words. He was very annoyed, this better be important.

-"One of your contacts in southern quadrant reports that traitor astartes are moving in for attack." The boy kept unusually calm.

-"So? I'm sure that "the beloved angels of the emperor" is on route to deal with it, what does that have to do with me?" When mentioning the angels Assurius sounded more sarcastic than necessary, he didn't really see the divinity of them. Only their fighting prowess.

-"Sir, tech adept Myras report that the traitor marines are spreading the stench of death about them, and wherever the plague goes they follow, he believes they might be the source." The driver continued, his voice more stable now.

-"Myras? Plague carriers?" This was great news, Assurius knew it was a good idea to have all local mechanicum operatives try to bring him intel. His speculations had been true, the traitor marines were the cause of the plague.

-"Vox adept Myras that i will travel there immediately, and that he prepares for my arrival." Assurius ordered his driver, whom looked relieved and like he had a goal.

It was a four mile drive south until he could even get to the front line, wouldn't take too long, as the vehicle turned streaks of smoke and fire was seen falling from the skies.
The astartes..... the scene did have a sort of poetic feel to it.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Akkad had his modified bolter raised in preparation for more attacks, his eyes scanning between the lit trees, their bark turning black as the fires charred them. He had taken a few more steps towards the forest when his tech-marine called out to him, turning his head back in his direction. Hearing word of the drop-pods, he raised his head a bit towards the sky, seeing the pods searing through the sky and slamming into the ground. He pondered a plan for a moment.

"We keep moving into the forest. We must secure that water plant. The forest will provide some cover and once we reach the plant, we can fortify there if we must. For now...", he drifted with a grin as he looked back towards the forest, seeing the living carpet of nurglings swarm forward, at least half of them coming from the forest, his will extending to control them. "I'll let my little friends here keep them busy." The seething mass of nurglings headed off in the direction of the space marines, the others remained in the forest, waiting for the net command from their master.

He motioned to the other marines, swinging his corroded arm forward towards the forest, "Come now, our enemies await." With that he set off once more, heading into the forest and passing the first line of tree, flames licking at him where they could, though caring not as his blessed armor kept him safe. "Come out you wretched little worm.", he called out to the attacker, goading him on he scanned the forest for traces of the enemy.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Khan had jumped clear of the rockets, but was slightly singed for it. He heard their leader call out "Come out you wretched worm" as he dismounted his bike and started for the forest, headed in the direction of the tree that Khan was in. Khan pondered how he could slow down the Plague Marines from poisoning the water treatment plant. While he did not like the people in the town, He realized that alone he would never defeat these horrors alone. Khan then suddenly had an idea. He quickly aimed through his scope at one of the Plague marines, aiming for the chest. Khan steadied his breathing and squeezed the trigger of his sniper rifle. As soon as the shot had been fired, he quickly jumped and moved to another tree. As he landed, he aimed, and shot again, aiming for a different Plague marine.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

As Alexander entered the room that the victims were being held in more shots rang out from the forest. He chose to ignore them until his suspicions were proven correct. The door was pushed open and an ungodly stench hit Alexander and the two Gaurdsmen with him. Alexander pushed forward and entered the room. As he suspected the room had fallen to Chaos. All the gaurdsmen that had been present were dead and the docters themselves had mutated horribly. Nothing could be done for any of them. Alexander quickly turned and slammed the door behind him. He securly bolted it and flicked a switch nearby. A roar filled the corridor as the room beyond the door was licked clean with fire. As he walked away Alexander lifted his vox caster to his mouth and spoke.

"All men assembled in the yard in 10 minutes"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

As Assurius closed with the small outpost of the imperial guard, one tech adept opened the gate for him.

The skimmer vehicle stopped and let its cargo disembark. One magos biologis, perhaps the best chance this planet had for survival.

As Assurius was safely on the ground he sent the skimmer back to the capitol. There was no need for it here and there were plenty of actual combat vehicles that could be requisitioned if need be.

One of the imperial guard sergeants marched up to the magos with prideful steps and seemed like he was just about to give the magos a good questioning the drill sergeant way as why he had come here when Assurius spoke.

-"Ah, good, someone who volunteer for some simplistic work suitable of their skill."

The sergeant looked like he was going to burst, but just before he said a word, Assurius spoke again.

-"Get me to the commanding officer of this little outpost you have here, i require full intel of the movement of the traitor astartes and spread of the disease. And sergeant.... there is no need to be upset, i'm outside your jurisdiction."

One could easily imagine steam spewing out from the ears of the sergeant, and as he barked orders for a private to take Assurius to the commander, the sergeants voice trembled with fury.

Assurius followed the private to an area of the camp that reminded of a command and control post, at least enough for Assurius to guess he was in the right area.

A few officers was seen scurrying about the camp, lieutenants, corprals, and a commisar was seen exiting a medical facility and reassuringly closing it after him.

Assurius looked at the private, whom frightened left and addressed a corpral.

-"I'll never get how the fleshbags work..." Assurius spoke silently for himself. Studying the area around him.
Many confused, curious and some even frightened glares and stares was directed at the magos. He was not something they usually saw, and few liked the adepts of the machine god. Fewer still gave them the respect they deserved.

Assurius crossed his arms and waited for the commanding officer to appear.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bannik listened to Lord Akkad's plan with carefully contained annoyance, the logical and more dominant part of him knew this was a logical course of action, if you infect the water supply, you can infect the people. The other,smaller, part of him however, the _Chaotic_ part, wanted to rip the False-Emperor's subjects apart.

Breathing deeply with his rusted lungs to calm himself, he decided on a way to appease the chaotic side of him and follow Lord Akkad's plan. Bannik jumped onto his War-Bike, startling Discord by the sudden movement, and started the engine, not before checking to see if his devious device was safely secured to the bike, of course.

If Lord Akkad needed this cur dead to get to the Water Plant, then he would be more then happy to burn down the forest along with him.
Bannik gunned the engine towards the forest, the hiss of the bike reminiscent of a Daeman on the hunt, he raised his Cog-Axe high above his head, it's weight nothing in his metallic arm.

"Lets see, I spent two missiles on the opening attack. That means I have 4 missiles left to fire. More then enough." Bannik said with a devious smirk, he was going to enjoy burning this forest down.

As he rode closer to the forest, he saw an advancing Plague-Brother stagger as an ear-piercing *bang* sounded through the forest, he assumed the bullet had hit the marine, this only served to fuel his growing and destructive rage. Riding up into the burning forest, he could truly admire what he had caused. Trees burned down around him and the stench of decay mingled with the aroma of charred wood, creating a intoxicating scent. Shacking his head to focus his thoughts, he spotted Lord Akkad striding through the fire, possibley hunting the maggot in the forest.

"No need for that my Lord, he will be dead very soon." As soon as he thought the words, he pressed the fire rune, aiming as far away from his master as possible, and fired a missile into tightly packed group of trees and watched the forest fire spread and burnt pieces of timber fly in all directions.

As he sped by the burning group of trees, he made a immediate U-turn and sped towards a thin looking tree with his arm raised, ready to strike. The combination of momentum and sheer power allowed the unholy Axe to cut straight through the weak wood.

He could barely hear Discord cheer as he unleashed the remainder of his missiles into the forest, causing the fire to escalate to greater and greater levels, it would pose little threat to a fully-armored Plague-Marine, but for a mere human....

Well, he would like to see the worm escape *this!*

With his vengeance sated and the "sniper" as good as dead, he rode a few feet away from Lord Akkad and stopped, bowing his Fungi-infested head in respect and dropping his weapon back into it's holder.

"My lord, I have no dought the Maggot that stained our honor has been terminated. We may now advance towards the Water Center without further interruption." Bannik told Akkad in a low voice, wondering how he would react to his fiery solution.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Akkad heard another shot ring out. He glanced back and saw a marine stagger but right himself once more and continue the march onward. Black ichor was oozing from his distended stomach where the shot hit. Nurgle was truly a great master. It was a shot that would have fell a normal man, but they were beyond normal men. They were even beyond the normal marines they once were, having been touched by Grandfather Nurgle. 

He heard Bannik over the comms, pausing a moment as he traced the streaks of more missiles into the forest, the following explosions creating a blastwave of searing heat and bit of shrapnel from the wood splinters made from the destroyed trees. The forest burned ever brighter as more fuel was added to the fire. It certainly pleased him to see such destruction. He heard the rev of an engine as his tech-marine came up beside him. "Good work. Let us make haste for the plant.", he said as he kept his bolter raised, his eyes still scanning the forest for signs of the sniper. Finding none and trusting in his tech-marine, he motioned for the small squad to move forwards towards the water treatment plant. After the one loss they had it was only Lord Akkad, Brother Bannik and four other plague marines.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bannik was pleased, they now had a clear path to their destination and with the heavy smoke coming from the burning forest, any possible foes will know a challenge had just been issued.

Letting Discord go and play with fire, he dismounted his war-bike and opened a small, secondary compartment on the left side of the locomotive. Inside it there were approximately 10 extra missiles, Bannik grabbed one from the firm grip of the holding-rack and began the reloading process, putting one in after another and making sure each was placed just so.

Nodding to himself in satisfaction, some Mushrooms dripping their acidic juice upon his already scared skin, Bannik looked towards the remainder of his squad.

"Hm, It seems I am the only one with a War-Bike now. My brothers are advancing on foot, and with the fire I started, any forces stationed there could get a warning in advance." He mumbled to himself,perturbed by the notion ,"Well, then I shall ride ahead of them to see what sorry excuse of a _defense_ our foe is exhibiting."

Bannik leaped onto his Bike's seat, interrupting Discord from his brain-stimulating activity of burning leaves with a flaming twig by placing the little bugger on his shoulder, and gunned the engine, driving past his walking comrades to scout ahead, and cause as much trouble as he could for anything he met along the way.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander saw the figure of Magos standing within the fort. Knowing that there must be some important reason for a red preist of mars to be here so he set out towards him. As Alexander walked he heard the roar of an engine out on the plain. He turned slightly and saw a single cloud of smoke heading towards the water plant. Alexander knew he had to do something before the entire water supply was contaminated with whatever foul disease the traitor astartes carried. But he could not just leave a Master Magos, an extremly useful asset in this time of war, standing in the exercise yard and frightening the men. So Alexander quickly called over a seargent and ordered him to do what was necessary.

"Check if there are any squads in the water plant area. And then report back to me"

"Understood Sir"

As the man ran to do Alexander bidding Alexander drew to a halt in front of the Magos.

"Magos, to what do we owe the pleasure of your visit?"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The commisar ordered some men around and then headed directly for him.

"Magos, to what do we owe the pleasure of your visit?" The commisar spoke.

-"I am Assurius Quantitus, i was requisitioned by the planetary defense force to deal with this problem you have here." Assurius saw great doubt in the eyes of the commisar as there was only a single person.

-"I am a master of biological components, set-ups ,the functions of both body and its symbiosis with the machine, i am the best in the field regarding diseases and plagues."
The commisar seemed to light up a bit when Assurius mentioned his final expertise.

-"The reason i am here right now is that i heard traitor astartes are rampaging and the plague is spreading like wildfire on this front, it doesn't take a genius like me to understand that there might be a connection.
I require all your data on the plague you currently have available, data regarding the movement of the enemy and a place to use as my area of operations."

The commisar simply nodding and acknowledging him while Assurius spoke.

-"I see that the medical fascility there is not currently in use, that will prove sufficient as my area of operations."

After the commisar tried to persuade Assurius about the state the med facility was in, the magos only added.

-"I am a master in the knowledge on how disease and plagues work, i wear this." Gesturing towards his armour. "Which protect me from all outside manipulation and contamination. It is fully hermetically sealed."

The magos then gave the commisar a cold stare, seemingly through the gloss black visor.

-"I doubt you, or any of your men will survive this, the disease spreads via contact, via blood and through the air. It is one of the worst i've seen in terms of its ability to spread. I do hope you have gas masks, although i fear that even they are too little since it contaminates upon skin contact."

Assurius looked around, saw the despair in some of the mens eyes. How they marched around the camp with seemingly no goal.

-"Be seeing you, commisar." Assurius finished of his verdict, setting course for the medical barracks.

[OOC, feel free to add answers for every sentence romero's own]

Members can use it a little down here, but red text is still for the staff alone - darkreever


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

"see if there are any squads in the water facility area."
"understood sir"

Colonel Lernov's comm device crackled into life; "this is base camp to water facility fort-camp. Are you reading me?"
"Yes base camp, this is Col. Lernov. What do you need?"
"Prepare yourselves, we belive the traitor Astartes are going to try and poison our water supply, you cannot allow this to happen!"
"Understood base. Lernov out!" Lernov walked out from under the tarp on sticks that was the comand centre, he called out to a guardsman; "Sargent! Prepare the men!"


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Lord Akkad paused a moment as he looked towards the water treatment plant. He saw his tech-marine move forward on his bike. He let the tech-marine scout ahead. He would take the remaining plague marines and advance on foot. Extending his will, he pulled forth the nurglings that remained in the forest, having them consolidate around his squad. They marched forward through the smoke and burning trees, the living carpet of nurgle's minions at his feet. 

Meanwhile, he heard shots ringing out back in the direction of the marines that had dropped in. The other nurglings must be doing their work, keeping them bogged down with expendable minions. It was perfect, buying him more time to get to the water plant and put his plan to work. 

Akkad reached for a vial maglocked to his belt. He loaded the vial into the under-slung launcher tube attached to the bolter. Inside the vial was a special surprise, designed to reinforce his men if necessary. A grim smile spread across his lips as he continued to march onward towards the plant.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

The magos spoke with power in his voice.

-"I am Assurius Quantitus, I was requisitioned by the planetary defense force to deal with this problem you have here."

Alexandercould not help butlook doubtful that one Magos could help him win this war. Bu the Magos continued none the less.

-"I am a master of biological components, set-ups ,the functions of both body and its symbiosis with the machine, I am the best in the field regarding diseases and plagues."

Alexander smiled slightly as he heard the lastof the Magos's expertise. So maybe this Magos could help him.

-"The reason i am here right now is that i heard traitor astartes are rampaging and the plague is spreading like wildfire on this front, it doesn't take a genius like me to understand that there might be a connection.
I require all your data on the plague you currently have available, data regarding the movement of the enemy and a place to use as my area of operations."

Alexander nodded, respecting this possible new ally.

-"I see that the medical facility there is not currently in use, that will prove sufficient as my area of operations."

Alexander immediatly pointed out theproblem in this request.

"Impossible, that medical facility was recently touched with the disease. You will die in seconds"

The Magos continued anyway.

-"I am a master in the knowledge on how disease and plagues work, i wear this." Gesturing towards his armour. "Which protect me from all outside manipulation and contamination. It is fully hermetically sealed."

The magos then glared coldly at Alexander and spoke again.

-"I doubt you, or any of your men will survive this, the disease spreads via contact, via blood and through the air. It is one of the worst i've seen in terms of its ability to spread. I do hope you have gas masks, although i fear that even they are too little since it contaminates upon skin contact."

The magos then looked around before speacking one last time.

-"Be seeing you, commisar."

The Magos then stepped past Alexanderand walked towards the medical facility.

Alexander was fuming as he turned round. But he managed to give a reassuring smile to the nearby men before storming back to the control room. He stormed in and sat down on the central chair. Almost immediatly the soldier he he had sent to check for any squads near the water facility approached him nervously.

"Sir"

Alexander spun on the man.

"What is it?"

"You asked me to look for squads near the water facility."

"Yes. And?"

Well,we found some"

"Some? How many?

"It's the jungle camp Sir"

"What! The one lead by Colonel Lernov?"

"Yes Sir"

"Well what are you waiting for? Mobilise Infantery Squad 1,2 and 3. We've got some saving to do."

"Yes sir"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Assurius walked past several guardsmen, their eyes spoke only one thing.

Despair, they were not getting through this.
Perhaps it was better this way, that they could accept their fate with truth in their heart than live in lies.
But why care, they are meatbags, let them rot or let them live. Assurius didn't care.

He opened the large metal handle of the medical station, quickly stepped inside and closed the door after him.
The commisar was correct, the place was touched by evil. Bodies lay upon the floor and was covered in horrible bile, bruises and bloody stains on both the "subjects" and their clothes.
Some of their faces warped into something that resemble a normal face, but its features distorted into a gross parody of happiness and joy.
A broad smile filling thair face, distorting the bone and flesh into an insane grin that would unsettle anyone.

Assurius didn't really care, he was used to seeing the effects of the plague. Several victims had been brought to him in the capitol in cryo-capsules.

Suddently, a presumably ex medicae officer jumped him from the right, the "subject" had similar distorted features, and grasped for Assurius face.
Assurius easily fended the beast off with his left arm, while backhanding its jaw with his right hand.
The distorted features of the beast just got a wholly new level of distortion when its jaw was loose, the neck bent and snapped in a awkward direction.

Being slammed with a power armoured fist could have that effect.

Assurius let the now limp corpse slump to the gritty floor, looking around him he saw only filth and "subjects" with no purpose.

-"This is magos Assurius Quantitus, please do not be alarmed with the smoke from the med-lab. And make sure our PDF friends keep calm as well." Assurius spoke on his vox-unit to the tech adepts of the base.

Assurius then raised his four mechandrites, with a clatter they all activated their flamethrower attachments and the magos began cleansing his work area.

When he was done, one mechandrite made another click-clack and the entire place was steamed thoroughly.

Now work could begin!


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bannik sped quickly towards the Water treatment plant, he could feel the wind searing his pestilent skin and the Nurglings inside him squirm in anticipation.

_Soon_ he thought devilishly,_Oh so soon._

The treatment plant was getting oh so close! He could almost hear the machinery inside! He wanted to speed up, but to go at such speeds on the uneven terrain he was riding on would be very reckless, so he kept at his normal, still very fast, pace.

Everything was going smoothly, he was creating a mental map through the information he was gathering about the surrounding area, and no life-forms were showing up on the short-range radar, he started to dought he would even face any resistance!

That was, of course, until he saw the barricade...

It was about 72 feet of barbwire and tents,and from what he could tell,it was still being constructed. Bannik stopped the bike with a learch and quickly took out a well used Magscope, bringing the fairly simple device up to his now-curious eyes, he searched for what could be building this obstacle.

An exasperated rasp would be heard from anyone who was watching him,"Of course it is *them*! When is it not?" Bannik complained as he glimpsed the normal, un-gifted humans either putting Barbwire in place or patrolling the area. These were Guardsmen, and Bannik knew them well, for they had been the bane of many of his experiments.

"Well then, what am I to do about this...if they see me coming straight at them then all the blessings of Nurgle won't save me from their onslaught..." Bannik stopped debating to himself as he felt violent squirming beneath his armour,which brought a look of enlightenment to his face," Well...if I can...distract them then I can slip by and attack their unprotected flank, do some major damage, then make my way to the Water Plant!"

Nodding to himself to confirm that this was a logical course of action, he shoved both of his metallic hands into a small ***** in his armour and pulled it apart, showing his pus-dripping and hole-filled stomach. If one looked hard enough they could make out what, to the trained eye, would be known as Nurgling nests.

Muttering a quick yet reality-straining prayer to Nurgle, Bannik began to feel small little clumps of soft, moist skin roll out his body out onto the unforgiving ground. These were his pets, his servants, his helpers, known as the Nurgling's of Crucifixion by his brother-marines they were one of his greatest possessions and most useful tools and he showed as he called out their names while they fell from his rotten intestines.

The process of summoning the Nurglings was long and taxing, but soon he had a small army of Nurglings gathering around his feet, awaiting their orders like good pets. Raising his right implant and pointing towards the camp with his Saw-mecandrite towards the camp and without a single word, besides the almost natural child-like giggling, began to run towards the out-post in their highly noticeable .

Pouncing upon his bite seat, he almost forgot about what he would do about Discord, and after a brief moment of thinking he decided that it may prove useful to keep him around.

Clearing his thoughts, he began his silent ride behind the force soon after the Nurglings engaged the enemy. It was an amazing battle, from what he could tell and his only regret was not charging into battle with his Nurglings. As he made a swift U-turn and readied all his weapon systems to fire upon the guardsmen,until he saw something on the horizon.....

"Well, it seems Nurgle wants a _real_ show." Bannik said to no-one in particular before decapitating a unlucky Guardsmen.

It seems the Guardsmen were receiving reinforcements, very well, Lord Akkad could always use more servitors.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The now slightly cleaner sterilized medlab was ready for business, the until recently possessed flesh of the old personnel was now piles of purified ash.

Oh the glory of the flame.

Assurius quickly moved a few machines, set up a sort of test tube array and got a set of tarpaulin and set up a sort of air lock to help defend from contamination, both out and in.
This went remarkably fast with 6 arms and power armour.

Assurius then had two of the camps tech adepts join him. He clad them in gas masks and made sure they were sealed from the environments.
Then a report came from a guardsman runner. A very watered down report about the movements of the traitor astartes, the angels of the imperium and the locations of different bastions held by the hammer of the emperor.

Assurius made sure the guardsman was sprayed with disinfection spray before leaving, only to be sprayed again in the sluice.
If looks could speak words, his face spoke books about confusion.

With the little data he had, Assurius began to contemplate his options, and his actions.
There were a few bastions in the area, two that really stood out was the water treatment plant and this site.
It seemed that the traitor astartes was heading for the plant.... what could they hope to achieve there?
Only one thing, take out the water supplies, and have the defenders thirst to death.

Or......

A thought struck the magos like a thunderbolt, it was obvious. Traitor astartes were known to sometimes be carriers of plagues and poisons. It wasn't a bad chance that they were carriers of the plague.

Although it seemed that reinforcements were being dispatched. These were astartes we were talking about. Masters of hit and run precision attacks.

If the traitor astartes were disease carriers, Assurius would love to get a master sample from the source. He could perhaps dispatch of one of them and begin autopsy.
Or perhaps they had a vessel to hold the poison.

The magos quickly stood up.

With a fast binary blurt, the adepts had got their orders, contain and retrieve traces and/or subjects with the disease.
Assurius was to travel to the water processing plant and try to get hold of a prime sample.

He marched out, let the automated sterilizers work and then stormed out towards the vehicle compound.
With a combination of fast talk, superior rank in another organization and simple intimidation he managed to acquire a salamander recon vehicle. Small, fast and could hold some cargo, perfect.

Without further ado the magos drove out from the camp, and headed towards the plant as fast as the vehicles machine spirit allowed.
Dust swirled behind the small tracked vehicle as it closed with the horizon.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Khan's eyes snapped open as he awoke from the unconciousness that had claimed him after he had fallen from his tree. He got up and winced as he felt a lightning bolt of pain go through his head. Khan loped as fast he could towards his cabin, which was thankfully not far away from where he currently he was. He had quickly scooped up all the extra ammuntion for his sniper rifle as he could find, as well as a bag full of various items, including two krak grenades that had been "liberated" from a drunk guardsmen a year or two ago. After quickly wrapping a bandage around his head to stop the bleeding from a large cut on his head, Khan sprinted from his house. Around him the forest burned, and smoke filled the air, making it hard to breathe. Finally, Khan cleared the forest and emerged onto a flat plain. Directly in front of him, a mile away, a battle raged in front of the water treatment plant. Khan unslung his Sniper Rifle, slammed a new clip in, and sighted down the scope of his rifle. He knew he would die if he shot, but Khan cared not. His home was gone, burning down. It was time to get revenge. He saw a lone traitor astares on a bike surrounded by a small army of..... things. Khan shuddered and steadied his aim on his target before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bannik felt like mighty Mortarian as he rode through the panicked groups of Guardsmen, decapitating them with sweeps of his Unholy Cog-axe and setting entire squads alight with his flamer mecandrite. He was taking minor damage, few troopers were able to get shots off between his constant movement and the Nurgling attack, and the worst of his injuries thus far were simple Las-burns upon his now-unprotected chest. As Bannik chopped of the head of two Guardsmen blood spewed over him and his bike, coating the diseased green with a stark crimson.

Soon however, Bannik noticed that the Guardsmen were becoming more organized, their shots were straighter and they were starting to form a defense, searching for a possible cause to this he saw that above the ongoing carnage of battle, standing ontop of a ruined chimera stood a, from what Bannik could gather from the symbols of his uniform, Colonel who seemed to be rallying the pitiful excuses for warriors.

"Well, we can't have this Discord, now can we?" Bannik said to the puny daeman before changing direction towards the ruined vehicle. As he got close the surrounding soldiers tried to stop him, most firing Las-bolts that did very little damage to his robotic body and the only damage he obtained was at the hands of a scared trooper armed with a shotgun who got him in his artificial shoulder, taking out a chunk of metal and exposing a wire or two. As soon as the would-be leader spotted him, his face exploded with hate and just a bit of *fear.*

"Your end is nigh, Mortal!" Bannik shouted as he grabbed Discord, whom did not know of Banniks totally-safe master plan and began squirming in his grip, and threw him at the Colonel. Discord quickly adapted to his situation and began chewing at his victims face, ripping skin apart and exposing the soft tissue underneath. The soon-to-be- faceless man tried desperately to remove the childlike Nurgling from his face, but it was all for naught and Bannik knew his fate was sealed.

"Fantastic!" Bannik laughed in his terrible raspy voice as he saw the Guardsmen lose hope and begin to retreat to the Water-treatment plant. Calling his minions off to allow the survivors to spread fear, Bannik looked out upon the Massive plant and smiled deviously, the time had come, he would contact Lord Akkad to let him know the way was clear.

"Lord Akkad, I'm right outside the Plant, I will go inside and secure it if you wis-" Bannik's message was interrupted as the left side of his face promptly exploded, corrupted blood splattered across the ground and Bannik fell to his knees.

"Nurgle damn it!" Bannik shouted angrily, his voice alien to his infected ears, he had felt little pain and the wound had already began to clot and form a large, black scab but he felt great shame at the fact he had lost a part of his Nurgle blessed face to a cowardly sniper.

Banik slowly climbed to his feet and searched the surrounding area for whomever had caused this stain on his honor.

"Bah! I don't have time for this!" He shouted impatiently, then pointing towards a small horde of Nurglings, ordered," Go search for the bastard that did this and bring me his head! The rest of my pets and I will go search the Water plant for survivors until Lord Akkad arrives."

Bannik rasped deeply, blood spewing from his mouth and covering his throat courtesy of his newly received injury, and watched as the remainder of his Nurglings charged towards the Facility entrance, carelessly left open by the fleeing Guardsmen, and began to stagger towards the entrance.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander led his small group of Imperial Gaurdsmen quickly through the trees. He burst out into the clearing in time to see the shady form of a lone traitor astartes making it's way towards the water plant entrance. Alexander quickly took in the many hideous mutants known as Nurglings and the body's of the many fallen Gaurdsmen, lying on the ground. As Alexander drew to a halt his well disciplined and elite Gaurdmen formed firing lines alongside him. Alexander slowly rose his bolt pistol and levelled it at the Chaos marine. Alexander knew that his shot would be the signal for the Gaurdmen to open fire. He knew he had to make it count.

But suddenly a shot rang out and the left side of the Chaos Marines head exploded. Alexander half lowered his gun in confusion. To his shock the traitor Astartes Rose to it's feet again and seemed unphased. Alexander quickly levelled his bolt pistol again, this time knowing that he could not kill the marine with just one shot.

Suddenly Alexanders eye was caught by movement on the ground. He quickly turned and saw a strange childlike Nurgling running towards the traitor marine. Alexander smiled as he targeted the creature and pulled the trigger.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

There was fighting close to the treatment plant, and it would only get more intense....

Assurius not an adept of the metalurgician neither the machine speakers of digitalis nor the simple enginseer expert in all manner of field repairs.

But by the Ohmnissiah, he was a magos and he knew how to treat the machine spirits.

While operating the vehicle with two of his mechandrites, the red priest opened a service hatch for the engine.
While reciting prayers of soothing and informing the machine of the urgency, he was giving the sturdy machine a light form of the blessing of fury.

It would harm the machine in the long run, but he assured the spirit that the tech adepts would bless every part twice-fold when they were done as a token of his gratitude.

And by the machine god, it seemed to work. The small scout vehicle began to roar with enhanced fury and sped on faster than before. Assurius almost lost his footing when the berzerk machine picked up speed.

The tracked little beast kicked up massive amounts of dust as it closed with the water treatment plants main gate. A quick message over the vox made sure that the confused PDF at least would not open fire as the magos joined their forces.

With a grinding skid the salamander screeched to a halt, the engine roaring with anger as the revered magos satiated its fury by disengaging its piston and pump. Putting the machine to a silent slumber.

Off he climbed and was met with a few conscripts at first trying to inform Assurius that he couldn't be here. That it was not safe.
He quickly took control of the situation by throwing some orders around. Meatbags likes orders.

"-I require information on the enemy movements and the whereabouts of the main cisterns of this facility, i fear that the enemy might try to tamper with our water supply."
Assurius just begin to demand, the pdf instinctively responding to the only authority nearby with information of the cisterns location and that their first lines of defense is beginning to crumble.

"-Have your men abandon the first line, it is more important the uphold the defense of the cisterns than to have men die on a piece of dirt marked on a map." The PDF conscript just stared at Assurius, probably realizing who was speaking and about to question the magos when....

"-Well what are you waiting for? I don't see any colonel giving any orders around here, no orders at all in fact so its better to have some orders at all, than to have no orders and the facility fall."

This somehow made the poor conscript disregard that the magos was in fact outside their command chain, and just executed the orders as the imposing fellow asked him to do.

Assurius hurried to the main cistern, opened a tap and quickly ran a test for contamination on the water inside........

Clean, Ohmnissiah be praised, we still had a chance.

With a steely resolve and a wide stance the magos reached and handed himself his weapon of choice, the rad cleanser.
The activation rune was pressed and he cocked the gun, a slowly rising sound from the weapon powering up was heard and a green sheen came from its core.

May the traitor astartes come, he had seen this thing eat through half an astartes with a single shot once, he was confident of the situation.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bannik stared down dumbly at the small crater in the the ground that,just a moment before, his putrid companion, Discord, had stood, ranting about "more Meat-bags"
He was bewildered, he had just been standing there and then...nothing,just rotten flesh falling like rain from the explosion. 

Confusion turned to strength granting hatred as he followed the trajectory of the projectile that caused it and he saw, out of all things, a group of around twenty,maybe thirty, Guardsmen aiming their primitive las-guns at him and his minions. Only one drew his attention though, an Armour-clad Guardsman, possibly of a higher rank, with a smoking bolt pistol in his hand. But what really drew his interest was his armour, it was unlike anything he had ever seen and he felt the over-whelming urge to take it from his unworthy hands.

"I also need sacrifices for my invention to work...they will do nicely."He thought to himself, so he bottled up his rage for a more...appropriate time and shouted to the maggot that had forced his constant companion for the last 704 years back to the warp.

"Mortal! I am Bannik. Disciple of Rust. Your very-likely killer. Despite your sins I shall give you a single chance to return to your ill-bred soldiers and tell them of your cowardice." He managed to gurgle out, although it sounded unintelligible to even his ears,or perhaps ear now, thanks to that damn sniper.

Bannik did not care about his response, so he called for his remaining minions, whom were digging thrue the bodies of the dead Guardsmen, and ordered them inside the Water Plant in the tongue of the Daeman. There they would hide in every airvent and cranny and ambush any human in the building, soon it would be under Nurglich control.

Bannik reached down and grabbed a belt of grenades from a dead Guardsmen, he was going to set some nice trap for them when he got inside.

Arriving inside, he saw that the plant opened up into what the mortals call a "lobby", it was a dark room full of chairs with a large desk in the middle of the room. Taking a moment to watch his minions take their places and to fix his still-broken chest piece,pressing the sharp pieces together,allowing the pus to act as a twisted version of glue, and began stalking the nearby halls, his Cog-Axe dragging behind him to create an unsettling noise that echoed through the halls and his mechandrites unfolded, if this place had a vehicle bay then he would be able to test his contraption.

Then his revenge could finally begin.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The area was silent... to silent.

There was a bloody battle going on and it was silent?

Sure plague and disease was both silent killers but not even plague marines should be this quite.

It was decided.
With a few well placed words a threat and a small speech the magos made a heavy weapons team defend the cisterns.

And then he was off. In a kneeling position he began to "sneak" (as sneakily as a light power armour could be) using a visual mechandrite on a retractable tendril to peek around corners.

To an untrained eye he could probably be seen as competent. But the magos was no warrior, and barely a soldier.
He was not trained in personal combat really.

What he was, is that he is a cunning mind, and a precise shot. And with this he worked his best to try to get a jump on the foe.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander lowered his bolt pistol and smiled as the demon was blasted back to the warp. A crater was all that was left of the strange child-like Nurgling. Alexanders eyes flicked to the traitor astartes as he began to speak in a strange gurgled way. "Mortal!. I am Bannik, Disciple of Rust, your very likely killer. Despite your sins i shall give you a single chance to return to your ill-bred soldiers and tell them of your cowardice.". Alexander smiled slightly as the Chaos Marine turned and headed into the plant. Alexander called to his soldiers to hold their fire as he watched the repulsive demons follow their wretched master.

Alexander turned away from the plant and stalked over to the soldier carrying the vox caster. He pulled the vox caster from the mans back and called Fort Drummond. A soldier quickly responded and Alexander passed on his orders.
"Listen and obey immediatly. I want all forces mobilized save a ghost garrioson to remain in the Fort. I want half our available forces to move to defend the city as best as possible. The rest i want sent to my position as quickly as possible"
The "yes sir" from the soldier confirmed that his orders would be carried out so he put down the vox caster and turned back to his troops.
"Hold position. Wait for reinforcments before moving into the water plant"


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Khan smiled as he saw that the traitor marine's face had been half blown off. His smile disappeared when he saw a horde of the little plague-carrying demons headed towards him. Khan knew he could not outrun them, and he realized he was going to die. he dropped his sniper rifle on the ground and pulled out his knife, holding it in front of him.

"Come at me, scum." He shouted to the nurglings.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

In his search for a map of the Water-Treatment plant, Bannik had found himself in a small room filled with cleaning supplies that happened to have a map of the entire facility, it looked like the Plant branched off into to long hallways after you left the lobby the right wing was where the water was treated and on the left wing,which was where he was apparently, other things like a vehicle bay for the workers' cars could be found.

Taking in this new information eagerly, Bannik began to weigh his options.

"If I head to the Water-Treatment plant right now, then I can get there before those weak humans and fortify it to resist their obviously feeble attack." Bannik thought to himself, before examining his second option, "Of course, if my invention works, then it won't matter how well they fortify anything!"

Coming to the conclusion that he may not get another chance to test his device, Bannik left the small room and began stalking down the left hall-way,the light's flickering on and off as the Nurglings crawling through the walls chewed through the wires. Bannik noticed some of his Nurglings had followed him, so the Plagued Tech-Marine decided to make use of his demented pets.

"You lot! I need you to sneak out of here and find a way to safety bring my creation inside, I don't care how you do it, just don't get caught!" Bannik ordered in their daemonic tongue, putting more emphasis on the carefully part.

As they scurried off to fulfill their orders, Bannik found his way to the entrance to the vehicle bay, and just by looking inside Bannik could see that the room was filled with an uncountable number of automobiles just waiting to accept his gift!

"Excellent! Now all I have to do is wait for my minions to return." Bannik said to himself as he took a dependable position behind some large-wheeled cars and readied his axe and his mechandrites.

Let the bastards come, their false-emperor was nothing compared to Nurgle's gift of glorious Rust.


----------

